# The new easton ec70 winged carbon bar?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

has anybody used this? aside from the flat top, how does it compare with the ec90 equipe in terms of stiffness? 

WARNING!!! please don't turn this into an anotimic bend vs. traditional curved drop section. we are above such schoolyard oneupsmanship tantrums

i thank you in advance for your informative opinions

p.s. i'm not interested in the FSA flat-top bar. it is quite hideous to my eye.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

pic:


----------



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

I have the 2005 EC70 bars. Bought them over the EC90 because I like the flat top.

I think they're great. I think they are stiff...and although I've seen comments to the contrary on this forum, I think they do damp vibration a bit and are, therefore, more comfortable.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

I had an FSA K-wing carbon bar on one bike and I did like the flat top for it's added support that kept my hands from getting numb on long rides. I currently have a round bar and would go back to a flat bar if I had the bucks but for the time being I don't.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

How does it compare? How many $200 handlebars do you think I own? I have the EC70 and like it a lot. Stiff as hell, less numb hands. Never ridden the 90.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anatomic bars are for lewzers.

I have an EC90 on one bike and an oversize EC70 on the other. I like the 70 better. The flats are not quite where I'd like to put my palms when riding with my hands on the bar tops but they're close enough.

I can't tell a difference in stiffness between the bars, but I'm a skinny climber.


----------



## Chrono (Oct 14, 2005)

I got the EC70 bar after taking out my FSA K-Wing in a crash. I had become addicted to the flat tops of the K-Wing and was able to get a good deal on the EC70 as a replacement.

I have no complaints on the stiffness of the bar - I am a skinny climber. I know several other riders on these bars who are a bit more beefy than myself and they have nothing but praise for the bars as well.


----------

